# Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was



## Springmaus (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
 so nun bin ich fast 2 Jahre hier hab sehr viel gelesen und ganz viel gelernt

Mein Teich noch vor ein paar Jahren
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28766

da fing alles an der Teich war schon  einige Jahre alt aber keiner hatte sich gekümmert

dann fand ich den Teich eigendlich schön und fing an mich mit Ihm zu beschäftigen

Die Lebensbaumhecke weg.

Alles an Kies raus abgewaschen  Kies wieder rein, Loch gefunden und und und  ABER er gefiel mir nicht
 

bzw je mehr ich hier gelesen hab desto mehr Baufehler fand ich am meinem Teich

also bin ich jetzt wieder einmal angefangen alles raus neue Folie, etwas Tiefer und  Stufen richtig

anlegen,  ( Es waren keine Stufen im Teich eigendlich liefen die Wände alle schräg zu Mitte ab,

Lehmhaltiger Sand rein, etliche Unterwasserpflanzen ja und Ufermatte

damit ich auch mal einen richtig schönen Teichrand bekomme!

Das Einkaufen bei Naturagard hat richtig spaß gemacht (ist ja nicht wiet von hier weg) 
 leider Regnet es hier 

ununterbrochen so muss ich Pause machen

Und ich bedanke mich bei allen die mit geholfen haben bzw eigendlich für alle Beiträge hier im Forum

immer sehr hilfreich so das ich hoffe endlich einen sehr schönen Teich mit  sehr wenigen Baufehlern zu haben.


----------



## Springmaus (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

da es endlich mal wieder Trocken und etwas Wärner ist, bin ich heute angefangen die
letzte Stufe zu bepflanzen. Folgende Pflanzen finden einen Platz im Teich

__ Hechtkraut, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Presli, Blutweiderrich, Sumpfblutauge, __ Hahnenfuß,
__ Fieberklee, Fenchel, Simse, __ Seekanne
Und natürlich die Pflanzen vom alten Teich 

 Teichpflanzen-Sortiment: Unterwasserpflanzen 20  KA wie die heißen

Morgen werd ich dann noch mal Bilder einstellen


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Na das sie doch fein aus 

Hab mir den alten beitrag dazu durchgelesen und muss sagen hast du fein gemacht, hut ab 

Ja das Forum hier ist schon echt hilfreich, Aber das Blöde ist, die arbeit hört nie auf. Je mehr ich mich hier im Forum beschäftige desto mehr ideen habe ich und könnte jeden tag aufs neuen den Teich umgestalten 

Bin gespannt auf die neuen Bilder

gruß Steppenwolf


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

:smoki Das Wetter macht mich echt kirre dauernt diese Unterbrechungen wegen
Regen na ja was solls dann dauerts eben etwas länger

Der Rand hält ganz schön auf aber ich lass mir Zeit 

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob die Pflanzen auch schön anwachsen


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

 wieso krieg ich die Bilder nicht hoch


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris,

da bist bestimt froh nun endlch soweit gekommen zu sein 

echt, Hut ab , da hast echt rangeklozt  

und ja - wo bleibt dieser Sommer der ja mal vorbei kommen wollte :beten


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

 oder zu groß


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

die bilder passen doch


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

und nochmal


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Doris,
klasse!!
Gefällt mir schon richtig gut, vor allem dieser "Pflanzgraben", toll!


----------



## Springmaus (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,
 Danke

 Muss noch überlegen bzw Nachlesen wie ich meinen Bachlauf gestallte


----------



## Pammler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris,

sehr schön geworden, doch eine Frage, warum Hast du beim Übergang vom Pflanzgraben zum Teich keine Ufermatte unter die Steine so ca. 30cm in den Teich rein gelegt, so wie außen? Solltest du noch nachholen meiner Ansicht nach, schützt die Folie vor Eis und ... und sieht besser aus.


----------



## Springmaus (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,
@ Pammler  Der Wasserstand wird noch ca 15 -20 cm höher werden!


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris,
echt schööööön dein Teich.Wenn ich das so sehe,muss ich wohl auch irgendwann nochmal buddeln....
Wie ist das denn mit dem "Pflanzgraben"?Wenns jetzt richtig regnet läuft das dann nicht über?Oder wenn der Wasserstand etwas sinkt,reicht das dann noch für die Sumpfpflanzen?Oder musst du immer genau den Wasserstand halten?Hast du in der Tiefwasserzone Steine oder Kiesel?Und hast du einen Filter eingebaut?Manche sagen ja,dass man keinen braucht wenn man genug Pflanzen hat.Oh je,ich denke ich brauch auch zwei Jahre hier im Forum bevor ich den Durchblick hab


----------



## Darven (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris,
ist ja richtig super geworden Glückwunsch! und Deine Steinstehlen hast Du auch sehr homogen eingebaut.
Bin gespannt wie´s weitergeht


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

@ÜEiBesitzerin Da kann nix überlaufen der Wasserstand ist später noch höher 

und wenn der Wasserstand singt ! macht nix sind doch Ufermatten verbaut die saugen Wasser

In der Tiefzone ist ein wenig Sand.

Filter haben wir selber gabaut.

Nein für nen Umbau brauchst Du keine 2 Jahre wenn du dich vorher Informierst und nicht

wie ich  na ja bin ich selber schuld.


@Darven: Vielen Dank

Heute den Bachlauf neu modeliert hoffe mal das Morgen die Folie verlegt werden kann!


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo


Heute alles raus und Tiefer gebuddelt


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

da ist die andere Baustellen " Der Bachlauf"

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/36213


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

hallo,

  3,5 Wochen ist das Wasser jetzt in dem neuen Teich  der erste Frosch

wurde heute gesichtet!  

Und ein fetter Gelbbrandkäfer na ja den find ich nicht schön! Aber der soll ja gut sein.


----------



## ÜEiBesitzerin (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris,
ich hab mir grad deine Fragen durchgelesen,ob du die Mauersteine als Rand legen kannst.Die Tipps von wegen Vlies über die Steine und Baton mit Kiesel drauf oder Ufermatte aber Kappilarsperre nicht vergessen)... Bis dir jemand die Kappilarsperre gemalt hat,da hats bei mir mal wieder klick gemacht.Die Ufermatte wollte ich nämlich einfach am Rand unter die Steine verstecken und hätte mich dann wahrscheinlich gewundert,dass der Teich leer wird 
Wie hast du das denn jetzt gelöst?Dein Teich ist nämlich grad mein "Vorbildteich" meine Baufehler muss ich ja noch beheben und lege dann auch einen Ufergraben links am Teich entlang an. Ist evtl die einfachste Lösung.Kann ich denn für den Ufergraben ein neues Stück Teichfolie nehmen?Und wie mach ich dann den Übergang?Ich wär für Tipps echt dankbar.
LG Claudi


----------



## Springmaus (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

so heute die Folie im Bachlauf verklebt :smoki manno wieder warten!

 Hoffentlich ist Morgen halbwegs schönes Wetter !


@ÜEiBesitzerin ich werde Morgen nochmal bilder einstellen vielleicht kannste dann

was erkennen!


----------



## Springmaus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

so Wasserendstand ist fast erreicht!

Viele viele Feinheiten müssen noch gemacht werden :beten 

Und den Samen in die Ufermatten einarbeiten und dann  Kaffee trinken und

abwarten ob alles gut wächst!


----------



## Springmaus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

und noch ein paar!


----------



## katja (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

sehr schön geworden doris  gefällt mir richtig gut! 

da hat sich die arbeit doch gelohnt!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris,

das schaut richtig schön aus  hast Du gut gemacht.

LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

vielen liebe Dank ! 

Werd jetzt noch sehen das die Ufermatte mit Sand und Samen bestückt wird dann

noch drum herum aufräumen  und dann abwarten!


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

Gestern fing sie an zu blühen


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

 seit Gestern ist das Wasser Glasklar


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

 Eine Seerosenknospe und einen neuen Bewohner !!!

 

Ca 110 cm Tief und alles gut zu erkennen
 

Da sollten die Fische eigendlich nicht hin !


----------



## Springmaus (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

die Unbekannte


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

Gestern ganz ganz netten Besuch bekommen und die Lieben hatten 2 große Eimer

voll mit Unterwasserpflnzen und 2 Seerosen  im Gepäck toll

alle Pflanzen Gestern noch "ab in den Teich" (Seerosen wurden heute Mogen eingepflanzt

Was sehe ich heute Morgen  oh man da ging es ab im Teich. Ich hab wohl 2 Weibchen


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

diese schönen __ Schnecken wurden auch Mitgebracht


----------



## pyro (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris, jetzt musste ich einen Gegenbesuch starten. Ich weis gar nicht welchen Grund Du hast neidisch auf meinen Teich zu sein. Du hast doch auch einen wunderbaren Teich, einen Bachlauf, glasklares Wasser und sogar bereits Fische. Die Granitsteine verleiht einen modernen Touch - ich hab da normale Steine bzw. Lochgestein verwendet.
Pflanzen hast Du ja auch reichlich somit musst Du jetzt nur noch warten.


@ÜEiBesitzerin: Deine Fragen bezüglich Randgestaltung, Verlegung Ufermatte und Ufergraben sind alle in meinem Teichbauthread ausführlich behandelt und die Realisierung dann bildlich dargestellt. Du musst Dir nur etwas Zeit zum lesen nehmen.


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

@Pyro: ich find meinen Teich auch OK und schön wenn er irgendwann gewachsen ist 
Genau das mein ich ja. ! Geduld! Deiner ist schon toll eingewachsen.


----------



## pyro (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

... da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich brauch schon noch so manche Pflanze.


----------



## Springmaus (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

trotz diesem Mistwetter tut sich was 

Ich hatte schon gedacht das der Starkregen alles wegschwimmen lässt, aber ach wie
schön es fängt an zu wachsen

Auf der Ufermatte    


Sie hat sich jetzt auch gezeigt


----------



## Springmaus (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

Oh je heute im Teich Nachwuchs gesichtet ca 1 cm mit sicherheit ein Fisch 

Dabei ist doch der Sonnenbarsch da um aufzuräumen bzw. um  genau das zu verhindern.

 Sollte ich dem Lümmel vielleicht doch keine Regenwürmer mehr suchen?

Wenn ich an den Teich komme ist er auch schwubs da und wartet auf was Lekeres.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Moin Doris,
Regen- oder Mehlwürmer gibt es hier nur in Ausnahmefällen.
Gerade im Sommer hat der Teich soviel Futter für die Fischis, speziell für die "Teichpolizei".
Wir haben, wie Du ja weißt, auch 2 __ Sonnenbarsche... und in diesem Jahr noch nicht einen einzigen Jungfisch gesichtet. Wir hoffen auch, daß es dabei bleibt.
Vom letzten Jahr sind insgesamt 3 durchgekommen, haben jetzt eine Länge von ca. 3,5 cm und sind auch schon farbig, daher gut auszumachen.
Unsere __ Schnecken und deren Nachwuchs haben wir in einem separaten Pflanzenfilter, ist auch gut so... sonst wäre dieser Nachwuchs sicherlich auch schon vertilgt.


----------



## Springmaus (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,
Eva-Maria

 dann werd ich jetzt dem süßen wiederstehen und es gibt keinen __ Regenwurm mehr

 oder nur ganz ganz selten. Das wird nicht einfach da der ja immer ganz

 schnell zu mir kommt und mich so  anguckt


----------



## Springmaus (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

 wie schön 

unser Frosch der schon seit einiger Zeit bei uns lebt hat Besuch bekommen!


 vielleicht sind es ja jetzt Mann und Frau


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

moin Doris,
Froschbilder?? Zeigen bitte


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Sieht schön aus und das mit dem Pflanzgraben ist Klasse, hätte ich bei mir auch drauf kommen können


----------



## Elisabeth Säuberli (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Wow super schön dein Teich


----------



## Springmaus (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

vielen lieben Dank ! 

Es tut sich echt fast jeden Tag was am Teich! 

 Ich ab keine Ahnun ob ich jetzt beide __ Frösche erwischt habe oder nur einen!

   

  Ich dachte das ist ein verwelktes Blatt !


----------



## Springmaus (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

und noch ein paar


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Klasse Bilder, Doris!
Danke für's Zeigen!!


----------



## Springmaus (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo

Eva-Maria: Vielen Dank aber deine Bilder sind auch immer


----------



## Deuned (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Ich habe alles unter Kontrolle:


----------



## Bambus Mami (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Tolle Froschbilder habt Ihr da alle gemacht!
!

Euere Bambus Mami
(leider mittlerweile ohne Molch!!!)


----------



## Springmaus (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

@Deunet Tolles Foto

@ Bambus Mami: Danke

Vor ein paar Wochen hab von einem lieben Forumsmitglied Pflanzen bekommen
unter anderen auch 2 Seerosen eine davon blühl jetzt schon


----------



## Darven (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

super, jetzt kannst Dich selbstständig machen mit Teiche graben  und viel Geld verdienen und Dir noch einen noch größeren Teich .....mit viel mehr Stufen.....und ..... 

ist toll geworden, werde mir an Dir ein Beispiel nehmen und bei mir auch mal wieder weitermachen. 
Ich war jetzt ja lange faul, aber im Herbst werde ich mich dann meinem Teichrand widmen.


----------



## Springmaus (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

vielen Dank! aber für andere Teich bauen :smoki nein Dank nicht mal für Geld

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten muss ich auch noch machen aber ja das kennt man ja

die Kleinigkeite werden gerne verschoben


----------



## Springmaus (6. März 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

welch ein wunderschöner Tag heute  da hab ich mir gedacht " ab in bzw. an den Teich"

da war echt noch viel zu tun.

Aber es hat sich gelohnt !  Alles abgeschnitten und zwischen den Pflanzen einen haufen Blätter rausgeholt.            Der Frühling kann kommen! 

 

 

 

 

 

Meine Fische scheinen den Winter gut überstanden zu haben !


----------



## Springmaus (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

 wie schön ist es jeden Tag an meinem Teich zu sein und zu beobachten wie
alles wächst.


----------



## Springmaus (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

ich hab noch ein paar!


----------



## lotta (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hi Doris,
der Teich ist richtig schön geworden:gratuliere
Ich bin auch noch dabei, bei mir alles fertig zu stellen.
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß, an deinem schönen Plätzchen,
und nun genieße erstmal den, nun hoffentlich, endlich kommenden Sommer 
und mach erst im nächsten Jahr weiter, es gibt ja immer wieder was zu tun und zu verändern


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hey doris,

Der teich sieht super aus .
Ist dir prima gelungen.

Mandy


----------



## Springmaus (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

vielen Dank Ihr Lieben doch ohne dieses Forum hätte ich es nicht hinbekommen


----------



## Springmaus (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

er quakt und quakt er ist allein der arme.


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris!
Sehr idyllisch sieht es an Deinem Teich aus, Glückwunsch zu der gelungenen Arbeit!
LG Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris,
Dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut ! Ich finde es sehr toll, dass Du auch weiter darüber berichtest. Das wird viele Leser hier im Forum motivieren, ihren eigenen Teich nicht aufzugeben .


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

heute war soo schönes Wetter da musste man doch an den Teich1


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

    Das ist übrigens mein Filter ! Heute mal in schwarz!


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Moin, moin Doris,
schön, dass Du auch mal wieder Bilder eingestellt hast.
Die Seerosenblüten gefallen mir ganz besonders gut


----------



## Springmaus (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

 

 

Immer wenn ich die Kamera in der Hand halte ist er da!

 


Das erste mal das ich beide __ Frösche die bei uns wohnen vor die Linse bekommen habe


----------



## Springmaus (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

leider ist es im monent einfach nur kalt. Das gute ist wohl das ich fast keine Algen
in meinem Teich habe. Und bis auf den Grund gucken kann.

Eine Seerose im Teich hat mind. 20 Blätter aber noch gar keine Blüte-Schade.

Heute mal ein paar Bilder meiner Fischis.
    Der Lümmel hat doch letztes Jahr nicht richtig aufgeräumt. das muss gründlicher werden
                                                                                 Na ja war ja letztes Jahr auch noch sehr klein!


----------



## Finalein (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Springmaus, habe mir alles mal angesehen.
Dein teich sieht echt toll aus. Ich habe drei __ Döbel im Teich und der ist ja recht klein, aber ich habe auch ein paar Kleine, der ganz kleine wurde allerdings wohl verputzt. Aber der ein oder andere schafft es wohl mal.
Finde es auch schön, daß Du den Aufbau gezeigt hast. Da hast Du Dir ein richtig schönes Eckchen geschaffen.
Gruß Lia


----------



## Springmaus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

@Finalein: __ Döbel       meinst Du meinen Sonnenbarsch ???


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

 was hab ich heute gesehen ? Ein Schubi - Baby


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

hi Doris,
Glückwunsch zum Shubi-Baby!
Die gelbe Blüte.. ist das eine Mummel?


----------



## slavina (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Finde Deinen Teich total schön.Wie alt ist er jetzt? Und tolle Fotos.....
Der kleine Schubi ist ja lustig...habe auch bei mir schon einige kleine Schubis entdeckt....
und vieeeeeeeeeeeeele __ Moderlieschen in Fischstäbchenform....oh je mein armer kleiner Sonnenbarsch " Rudi Ratlos" ist maßlos überfordert. Ich glaube nächstes Jahr muß ich mich wohl vom Nachwuchs trennen...mal sehen was so über den Winter kommt !!!
LG,
Tina


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

@Eva-Maria:  leider hab ich mir die Namen der Pflanzen nicht gemerkt
aber da sind 4 Gelbe Blüten von verschiedenen Pflanzen.


@Slavina: Ich würde mich freuen wenn ein zwei drei Shubis überleben

 aber da ist noch der Sonnenbarsch  obwohl ich noch ein paar

kleine Schwarze Goldfische gesehen habe die er sich gerne holen darf:beten

Letztes Jahr haben wir alles raus gemacht um Umgebaut also ist der Teich jetzt 1 Jahr alt.

Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen vom letzten Jahr sind 4 Goldfische übergeblieben!


----------



## slavina (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hi,
na ja,wahrscheinlich hast Du recht,erst mal abwarten und wenn doch zuviele da sind kann man sie ja in liebevolle Hände geben...
Ich muß auch unbedingt mal neue Fotos von den Seerosen machen. Die blühen im Augenblick so wunderschön !
Lg,
Tina


----------



## Springmaus (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

jetzt war es bei mir auch soweit 


__ Fischreiher war da !!!!!
 

Der schöne  ist weg ! 

Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen ahnungslos nach draußen und da saß er an meinem Teich!

Jetzt hab ich gestern ein Netz besorgt und werde es gleich anbauen!


----------



## slavina (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Och mensch,
das tut mir leid,ich hatte Anfang des Jahres auch Pech. Bei mir hat das langhalsige Biest... :sauer  einen wunderschönen großen Tancho Wakin erbeutet!!!!
Seit dem habe ich meinen Reiherschreck wieder installiert. Bis jetzt ist Ruhe mit dem __ Reiher !!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

hallo Doris,
mach' doch mal wieder ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich, damit wir mal sehen können,
wie sich der Bewuchs gemacht hat
Wie schaut denn der Fischbesatz jetzt aus?


----------



## Springmaus (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo,

das wurde gemacht damit mir nicht noch mehr Fische geklaut werden!

Das sieht richtig Schei.. aus  :smoki


Als ich dann gestern nachmittag vom einkaufen wiederkam sah ich schon wieder den 

__ Fischreiher  also hab ich die Pflanzen abgeschnitten und das Netz tief gesetzt

für die ganzen Blätter die jetzt kommen! 

Was ich nächsten Frühjahr mache das weiß ich nicht!


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*



Springmaus schrieb:


> Was ich nächsten Frühjahr mache das weiß ich nicht!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 125841





vielleicht umbauen, wenn dich das mit dem Netz stört ..


----------



## Reiner_ (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris,

wenn du nicht möchtest, dass das Netz im Wasser hängt, mach es wie Naturagart :

Nimm einen Schlauch von einem Karrenrad und befestige daran ein gebogenes Stück Kunststoff oder Alu.

Oder kannst du an den Granitsälen eine Schnurr mittig über den Teich spannen um darüber das Netz zu spannen ?

Gegen den Fischreier habe ich auch keine Idee. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

hallo Doris,
das mit dem __ Fischreiher tut mir echt leid....
ich habe da auch nur eine Idee...
auf die Lauer legen und dann mit "Kanlle(r)n"
den Vogel verscheuchen.....
ich habe ihn einmal bei uns landen sehen und habe derart an die Fensterscheiben
gehämmert, dass der Kerle vor lauter Schreck durchstartete, beim Nachbarn
auf einen Baum flüchtete und von dort fast abgestürzt war.
Seitdem ist hier keiner mehr gelandet 
Und hier sind eben die Hunde viel draußen, da dreht er auch immer gleich ab.


----------



## bonsai (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris

Den __ Fischreiher hatte ich auch eine zeitlang unbemerkt zu Besuch und schon die Nachbarskatzen für den Fschschwund in Verdacht.
Ein schichtarbeitenden Nachbar sagte mir dann eins Tages fröhlich, dass er morgens kurz nach 06:00 Uhr, wenn er von der Nachtschicht nach Hause kommt, immer einen Fischreiher bei mir im Garten landen sieht.
Der Bursche hatte wohl immer in der Luft gewartet bis ich zur Arbeit fuhr um bei mir zu frühstücken.
Fischreiher haben bei der Jagd ein ganz bestimmtes Verhalten. Wenn sie mit dem Kopf zustoßen um den Fisch zu fangen, breiten sie die Flügel aus um im Gleichgewicht zu bleiben.
Wenn du in 30 cm über den Teich dünne Schnüre spannst, es reichen da  gut 50cm Abstand zwischen den Schnüren, dann würde er beim zustoßen mit den Flügeln gegen diese Schnüre schlagen, ebenso beim direkten Landeanflug und das mag er überhaupt nicht haben.
Ich habe um den Teich herum Stäbe in den Boden gesteckt und dann eine rote Maurersehne gespannt.
Immer von einem Stab auf den nächsten und dann über den Teich. So hast du dann um den Teich herum eine Schnur gespannt und in den Abständen pallel über den Teich. Auf dem angehängtem Foto sieht das sehr auffällig aus, du hast dich aber in wenigen Tagen daran gewöhnt und nimmst die Dinger kaum mehr wahr. Auch die immer im Frühling einfliegenden Stockenten haben die Schnüre im Landeanflug gesehen uns sind wieder durchgestartet.
So habe ich sie sehr erfolgreich vom Teich fern gehalten. Gerade die Stockenten sind von den überhängenden Bäumen geradezu magisch angezogen worden und hättenn dort gerne gebrütet und dann natürlich den Teich sehr intensiv gedüngt.
Du kannst natürlich auch Angelsehne nehmen, die ist noch unauffälliger.

Die Schnüre habe ich zwei Jahre komplett über den Teich gelassen und danach den __ Reiher einige Jahre nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Reiner_ (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich die Ewigbaustelle jetzt wird was*

Hallo Doris,

Schau mal bei Google Bilder nach "Steckzaun" oder "mobiler Zaun".

Oder bei der Bucht nach "Geflügel-Zaun".

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass unser Freund nicht auf dem Wasser landet.

Wenn unser derzeitiger Teichumbau fertig ist, werde ich mir auch einen mobilen Zaun zur Sicherung gegen Katzen und Co. überlegen. Da man diesen Zaun recht einfach entfernen kann wäre es für mich eine Option.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Springmaus (8. März 2014)

Hallo,

   was macht mein Sonnenbarsch ! Is der vielleicht Vegetarier


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. März 2014)

Hallo,
letztes Jahr war auch mehrmals ein __ Fischreiher am Teich, haben wie wild an die Scheiben geklopft und weg war er.
Ich hab mir überlegt, ob eine Schwimminsel auf dem Teich sinnvoll wäre. Zum einen sieht sie ganz gut aus, wenn sie hübsch bepflanzt ist, zum anderen hoffe ich, daß die Fischis sich darunter verstecken, wenn der __ Reiher kommt. 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Springmaus (10. März 2014)

Hallo,

so jetzt sind Angelschnürre gekauft werde bei dem schönen Wetter meinen Teich einschnürren und dann noch einen
Teilwasserwechsel machen !


Was ich mit meinem Sonnenbarsch mache das wieß ich noch nicht!

LG Springmaus


----------



## Springmaus (30. März 2014)

Hallo,

Angelschnürre sind angebracht! Mein Sonnenbarsch ist noch da  muss er haben !

Da muss ich wohl sehn das ich die kleinen fange ! Die können nicht alle bleiben!


Endlich  das freut mich was ich da gesehen habe!


----------



## Springmaus (30. März 2014)

Hallo,
 kann mir mal einer sagen wie lange es dauern bis kleine Fröschis meinen Teich besetzen ?


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2014)

Doris,
sei doch nicht so ungeduldig 
die kommen irgendwann von alleine .
Wenn sie Dich dann die ganze Nacht vollquaken, wünscht Du Dir, sie wären
nie gekommen !!


----------



## Springmaus (1. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

nene letztes Jahr hatten wir schon 2 Stück und nun Laich und da wollt ich wissen wann es Fösche werden !!!


" Siehe Bild oben !!!


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2014)

Kommt auf die Wassertemperatur an.....wenn es warm wird geht das rasend schnell....wenn es Kalt bleibt dauert es ewig.

Deine Goldis werden dafür sorgen das es wenige werden.


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Apr. 2014)

Hi Totto,
da hast Du wohl nur zu recht. Ohne Fische war bei mir im Teich verdammt viel los, was Insekten und Amphibien betraf. Da ich noch eine abgetrennte kleine "Freiwasserzone" habe, habe ich ab und zu mal einen Molch oder eine Kröte gesehen. __ Frösche gibt es leider keine mehr. Die setzen ihren Laich lieber in die umliegenden Dorfteiche... . Vielleicht fühlen sich all die Amphibien auch durch uns Menschen bei mir gestört... .


----------



## Limnos (4. Apr. 2014)

Hi

Wenn es Grasfrösche waren, wandeln die Kaulquappen sich noch in diesem Jahr um. Die Jungfrösche werden aber sich in der Umgebung zerstreuen. Bei den Grünfröschen (Teich- See- Wasserfrosch) werden erst im nächsten Jahr __ Frösche aus den Kaulquappen. Sie werden aber zum großen Teil am Teich bleiben. Krötenquappen werden von Fischen nicht gefressen, wohl aber von Wasserkäfern und Großlibellenlarven. Ob Frösche einwandern, hängt davon ab, ob es i Umkreis von ca 1 km welche gibt und ob der Zugang über andere Gärten oder Ödland führt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Springmaus (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

beim genauen hinsehen kann man erkennen "es tut sich was"


----------



## Springmaus (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

mal wieder Bilder !


----------



## Springmaus (4. Mai 2014)

H        allo, noch mehr Bilder!


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2014)

nach langer Regenzeit endlich mal wieder Sonne !  Da mein Teich zur Zeit super klares Wasser hat habe ich auch die Krebsscheren wiedergefunden.

Da heute ein sehr sonniger Tag war haben sich meine Goldis und Shubis voll auf liebe eingestellt. Unser Sonnenbarsch freut sich schon! und nicht nur

die auch die __ Libellen haben Ihren Spass.


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2014)

_Hallo,_

_so komme eben von Nachbars Naturteich und hab noch ein paar schöne Exemplare von Krebsscheren mitgebracht mini  Schnecken gab es als Zugabe_


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

meine neuen Anschaffungen 

Jetzt müssen die Fische nur noch rein !!!


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2014)

Mensch Doris jetzt bin ich blass vor neid! Fischkino fand ich schon immer toll, hätt ich auch gern, nur die bisher gezeigten Modelle waren zu kompliziert in der Aufstellung oder einfach nicht schön, aber Deines ist genau nach meinem Geschmack!
Wo krieg ich das und was kostets?
Lg ina


----------



## Springmaus (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ja genauso dachte ich auch immer viel zu teuer und dann so kompleziert aufzubauen!!

Dieses Teil ist von _*VELDA*_ ! Habe ich bei E-    gekauft 84 Euronen plus versand.! Aufbau ganz einfach ! Versenken OK viel Spaß haben 

wir bzw mein Mann und meine Tochter gehabt als ich in Unterhose in den Teich bin um das Teil zu versenken wobei ich fast mit baden gegangen bin 

Aber es lohnt sich wenn die Fischis erstmal reingehen!


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2014)

Danke, ich mach mich gleich mal auf die Suche! 
Lg ina


----------



## Finalein (26. Juni 2014)

Das sieht ja richtig toll aus. Enorm, was draus geworden ist.


----------



## Springmaus (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

mal wieder Bilder gemacht !


----------



## Springmaus (5. Juli 2014)




----------



## Springmaus (5. Juli 2014)




----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
die sieht mich nicht ! Nein gar nicht !


----------



## Digicat (10. Juli 2014)

Schön, Doris.

 
Kontrast angehoben und leicht geschärft

Wenn es Dich stört lösche ich es gleich wieder


----------



## Springmaus (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
@Helmut: nein stört nicht


----------



## Springmaus (18. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
so langsam wird es was! Und der Beweiß ich  habe 3 F      rösche in meinem Teich


----------

